# Promotion



## Sam (Jun 22, 2011)

I've discovered, first through research and now experience, the amount of active promotion by publishers for a new novel is bordering on zero. I think some writers -- I was once under this illusion -- believe that promotion will be done for them and they can just sit back and watch the money roll in. Unfortunately, in this world you get nothing for nothing. A lot of the legwork must be done by the writer. It is your book, after all, and it should be in your best interests to promote it. 

Which brings me to my main question: I've done promotion through WF, Facebook, and Twitter. My novel is coming out this September. I've sold approximately 300-odd copies in the past via self-publishing -- and that was through word of mouth alone. If this was your book, what other avenues would you explore for promotion? I'm looking to maximise my 'author presence'. 

Any thoughts and insights appreciated.


----------



## Dudester (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't know what the subject of your book is, but let's say it is about shipwrecks. Clive Cussler writes about shipwrecks and he has a couple of forums, so I would go there first. I would also find history forums and do some shill work there also. I would also find a bookstore near a harbor and talk to a propietor-ask if they will take a dozen books on consignment.

With all that done, list the book on Amazon.com and in the ad say "This book is also sold exclusively at ____book shop." Then sit back and see what the response is. After a month, I'd repeat the process.


----------



## Eluixa (Jun 23, 2011)

What if you made a poster of the cover, complete with blurb, and all along the bottom, you have those easily detachable strips, that have phone numbers, or in your case, a web address, or place of purchase, your name. Then tack them up anywhere you are allowed to, ie, a library, town bulletin, coffee stands...
And our Fred Meyer has such a board, and probably other grocery stores too.


----------



## spider8 (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't know if you have an agent. But I know a friend-of-a-friend's agent set up about two weeks of radio interviews on a book's release. Also, a TV appearance. Unfortunately, as a middle-list author needing his day-job to pay the bills, he couldn't make any of them. But if you don't have an agent it should be easy for you now to get one. Surely the agent will help to promote it (being that it'll help his own wallet).


----------



## Jinxi (Jun 23, 2011)

I think you have definitely gone the correct route with the Facebook, Twitter and of course WF. You may also want to try a blog, or advertising through e-mail - these are all free methods obviously. 

I think if you are looking to lay out a little capital - perhaps you could have small flyers printed and have your local bookstores place them in all the books that are purchased by customers. Another option with flyers is to maybe pay a tiny wage and hire some students to stand at bus intersections and hand the flyers out to motorists.

Otherwise posters with your contact details and an image of the cover that you could put up in shopping centres, school notice boards, public restrooms, etc.

A mention on the radio could also work very nicely. Perhaps a few minutes to discuss your book?

Good luck. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## DuKane (Jun 23, 2011)

As your website is heavily flash based why not create a short catchy flash promotional film / animation that you could use on both your site and post to YouTube, then have links to both anywhere your currently promoting it.

Create a banner to promote your book then create a links page to other authors / publisher / subject specific forums or bulletin boards who would then have reciprocal links back to you via your created banner.
Business cards that contain your Title and where more information can be found, left in strategic places, even better if you have a non standard type of design, examples here.

Well thats my two-penny-worth, two-cents worth!


----------



## The Backward OX (Jun 24, 2011)

Sam, given you live in what is probably the most literary-minded country on Earth, there are bound to be local weekly TV programmes showcasing writers and the stuff they write. Go sell yourself to a few programme directors.

And then there’re literary festivals. Maybe they have a niche for new writers to thump their drums. Have a look at this one for ideas. Wrong end of the country, but even so... http://www.westcorkliteraryfestival.ie/

Good luck


----------



## J.R. MacLean (Jun 24, 2011)

My friend who just had her first novel published does a lot of work through blogs. She posts in her own regularly and seeks out other bloggers in her area- women's fiction- and they interview and review each other on their blogs. She has gotten a little support from her publisher as I know for a fact she is doing a book signing at Costco this weekend. Also you can approach your local newspapers (and others I suppose) and ask them to review it. The main issue I've had in promoting my novel is lack of time. As a working stiff with holidays to go on etc. it is tough to find. Good luck!


----------



## JosephB (Jun 24, 2011)

When I'm  finished with my novel, I'm going to send my kids around the neighborhood to sell them -- with all the cookies and wrapping paper and popcorn etc. I've had to buy over the years, I should be able to sell quite a few.

And then there's the bumper sticker "Ask me about my novel!"


----------



## Cran (Jun 24, 2011)

And once you've done all that, you can issue your own press releases online.

Free Press Release Distribution & Submission Service


----------



## KarlR (Jun 24, 2011)

All good ideas.  Some effective, some not-so-much in my experience.  In our current world of EVERYTHINGCLAMORINGFORYOURATTENTION!!!!, the challenge is to break through long enough to get someone to look at what you've got  to offer.  This time around, I'm spending money on newspaper ads to announce book signings at book stores.  So far, no difference.  I've also gone the press release route--again, no difference.  I tried the Facebook/social media route--same story.  Here's how easy I made it:  "Please copy and paste the following message as your status today."  Just in an effort to get a little exposure.  One single person was able to muster the fortitude to copy and paste the message.  One.

Sam, if you can figure out how to break through (without going to jail or crashing an airplane--believe me, I've almost considered it!), I want in.  This is THE question for the ages, whether we're writing poetry or prose, songs or e-books.  How do we get the public's attention?


----------



## Baron (Jun 24, 2011)

Buying a writing forum which gets a LOT of page views can be helpful.


:cookie:


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Jun 24, 2011)

^ I... I couldn't agree more. X\'D


----------



## Bilston Blue (Jun 24, 2011)

Am I correct in remembering you're in Northern Ireland, Sam? If so, what is local commercial radio like over there? Send a copy in, suggest you'd be happy to answer questions on air, about your book, your writing career, advice for budding writers. What about sending a copy to the local press? Any local bookstores? Again, offer to go in there and meet some buyers, sign some covers, talk to local people about the book. Book clubs? Writers groups? As you said in the opening post, a lot of leg work.


----------



## Nick (Jun 24, 2011)

Go to Secondary Schools and colleges, and offer to do something for a special day they might be having - it looks good for a school/college to have a discussion with an author who has been published in the past, and it gets you some attention too (though maybe from the wrong audience).


----------



## The Backward OX (Jun 24, 2011)

Something has me scratching my head.

The publisher pays the author, and also pays to have a certain number of copies of the work printed. 

At some point, the publisher is going to be looking to get that money back, plus a profit.

So, surely, the publisher will be promoting the book, n’est-ce pas?


----------



## Cran (Jun 24, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> Something has me scratching my head.
> 
> The publisher pays the author, and also pays to have a certain number of copies of the work printed.
> 
> ...



Your opening assumption is not always valid these days, but even in the event that the assumption applies in the case of a new author, a publisher's PR budget will still be weighted towards their established names. 

New authors are expected to invest much more than their manuscripts - and again the Time:Resources ratio applies; if you have little of one, you need a lot of the other.


----------



## Baron (Jun 25, 2011)

Of the books that are released by a publishing house each month only a small percentage get the lion's share of the promotion budget and even with these the author will be required to do some work; interviews, book signings etc.  A lot of the smaller publishing houses that are springing up are operating with no promotion budget at all and rely on the internet, viral advertising and leg work from the author.


----------



## Nicky (Jun 25, 2011)

if writers are expected to promote their own books, would this hint that self publishing might actually be the future as far as novels go? forgive my ignorance but it's just that most self publishers I've looked at will make your book available through the online stores of many of the big book stores like B&N and Borders etc.


----------



## Baron (Jun 25, 2011)

There are some advantages to going with even the smaller publishing houses.  The greatest of these is the credibility factor. The fact that a book has been through the selection process of a publisher gives some recommendation to the reader.  There are some good self published works but there's also a lot of rubbish and this is where even the newer publishing ventures give the author a slight advantage.

Even so, it might be better to self publish than to go with some of these.  Check out the Preditors and Editors web site.  I'd never recommend a publishing house without some kind of track record or approve such a publisher to advertise on this site.


----------



## Sam (Jun 25, 2011)

Nicky said:


> if writers are expected to promote their own books, would this hint that self publishing might actually be the future as far as novels go? forgive my ignorance but it's just that most self publishers I've looked at will make your book available through the online stores of many of the big book stores like B&N and Borders etc.



Getting your book into a store is only half the battle. Many self-publishers give you the option to stock your book in brick and mortar stores like B&N. Promoting them, though, is a different matter. You can have your novel in every book-store in the world but it doesn't matter if it doesn't receive promotion. The hardest thing to do with a novel is sell it.


----------



## Robert_S (Jun 25, 2011)

Baron said:


> Even so, it might be better to self publish than to go with some of these.  Check out the Preditors and Editors web site.  I'd never recommend a publishing house without some kind of track record or approve such a publisher to advertise on this site.



P&E is getting sued, likely for defamation.  That's too bad.


----------



## Candra H (Jun 25, 2011)

Not sure what you mean by "too bad" Robert S.

I did a bit of googling, being vaguely aware of some lawsuit against Predators & Editors from skulking on the AW forums. It was two years ago now and it looks like they were sued by Publish America along with someone else. Havent read the entire thread because it runs for 14 pages but here's a link for people curious about it - 

Preditors & Editors Lawsuit - Absolute Write Water Cooler

Nothing worse than uninformed assumptions...

Re the op and comments about different publishers' practices around self promotion. Yeah, I always figured and read that the size of a publisher was usually the deciding factor in how much contribution towards promotion they expect from their authors. The smaller comanies might not have enough money for a full package so they ask people to help with promoting their own books. I don't think they all expect it though, and I wouldnt go so far as to say the big guys also expect self-promotion from their authors, new or established. Maybe on a what you can afford or find time for basis. But I think the whole promotion by publishers bordering on zero claim is a bit extreme.

Maybe I'm wrong or misreading things, so a few examples of various publisher guidelines to back that claim up might be helpful.

Personal opinion? If I get to finished novel and signed contract stage, I don't care what the publisher's guidelines are, I'd be out there promoting the book to the best of my ability regardless. I'd be shouting about it from the rooftops.


----------



## RoundEye (Jun 25, 2011)

Send a copy to Oprah Winfrey ( LINK ). If she decides to read it or promote it, you have it made. I don’t know about overseas but here in the US she has a pronominal amount of clout.

Give a copy to one person. Ask them to read it and tell everybody how good it is. Then sign the cover with name and location. Then give/send it to somebody and so on. Who knows, the book might make it around the world. Word of mouth is a good thing. If just one person goes into a book store and request it, the book store they might order one or more copies.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jun 26, 2011)

> there are only a percentage that get the lion's share


----------



## Robert_S (Jun 26, 2011)

Candra H said:


> Not sure what you mean by "too bad" Robert S



Sorry about the vague statement.

I just felt that a site that is devoted to helping authors find out about potential scamming agents and publishers, that it's being sued was unfortunate. Such an event can wreck an organization, even if they don't lose, they still have to fund the legal expense.


----------



## Candra H (Jun 26, 2011)

Thats cool, I think I misinterpreted your meaning. I think the guys behind P&E did have to ask for donations to help with their case which they lost, and thats the shame because sites like that are necessary resources for writers. It's a jungle out there. Not sure what happened after but I think there was talk of an appeal. Still, whatever the outcome, P&E is still around and I'll keep using it.


----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2011)

Sam, what I know applies to small businesses in general but a lot will work for a writer.  I work for both of the local Chambers of Commerce and am a member of the resource board for a small business program.  I love this kind of thing.   

One of the first things to ask is do you love it? Do you get excited about the idea of doing a meet and greet with dozens of people or does the idea make you want to puke? If you get sick at the thought of getting in front of people and selling your novel then don't do it. You will be wasting your time. Find someone else to do this. If you do not enjoy doing it, if it is a constant struggle, you are not going to be putting your all into it.  

 I love marketing but cannot balance a checkbook for the life of me. I am truly awful with numbers. So I found someone who was passionate about numbers to do that for me. In my case it's my sister in law. So look at your friends and family. Is there someone that loves throwing parties? Someone that always shines in a crowd? That is the person that you want marketing your book.   

It takes an average of 7 hits before someone will buy your widget. That's seven separate encounters. Here is a list of 200 marketing weapons. 200 Marketing Weapons A great deal of them are free, they just take time.    

 Work out a marketing plan. First question is who is buying your book? Who is your target audience? Where do they live? Where do they work? What do they do in their free time? What other products do they buy? What other books/periodicals do they read?   

Here's a quick rundown for my business so that you can get a basic idea.  My target audience is women between the ages of 19-40. They have an eclectic style, don't follow trends. They shop at vintage stores. They enjoy reading, art and the outdoors. They will also buy mineral makeup, vegan body products and reclaimed products. They tend to make a conscious decision to shop locally. They work in jobs that afford them some expendable income, tend to be jobs that require a college degree. They enjoy taking classes to expand their knowledge.   

This is pretty basic. But it gives you an idea. So looking at my 'ideal' customer I would see about placing my product in vintage stores, health food stores and art co-ops. I would also advertise on forums that focus on health and beauty, re-using resources and local moms boards. I would link up with a business that sells mineral makeup and exchange business cards to include in orders. I might include an ad in a local liberal arts college paper or post a flyer with a sale opportunity on a bulletin board there. I could have a blog that focuses on green beauty tips.   

By figuring out your target audience you can find other connection points that you hadn't thought of. If you don't know your target then you could be throwing money into the wind. Work up a target audience and I would be happy to help you brainstorm some marketing and promotional ideas. I have two major events in the next month so I won't make it back here very often but if you would like my help feel free to email me. I'll pm you my email address. I love doing this kind of thing. It's play for me.


----------



## Foxee (Jul 13, 2011)

I haven't read all the posts here so forgive if I'm repeating any of them. 

I semi-regularly hear *radio spots* for new novels, either stand-alone spots or as part of a radio show (an endorsement and/or an interview). If you wanted to go this direction you could look locally first especially if you know someone in the business. I have no idea how pricy this is or isn't if you pay for a spot but if your budget allows for it, it's a thought.

I've checked out a couple of the authors that interested me because of this kind of radio marketing, especially Ted Bell.

Another thought is, how many people here have *blogs*? At least a few were talking about reading your novel, I'm sure. While the interviews may not be out on the most widely-read blogs ever it would increase the presence of you and of your book on the 'net. They would get a free copy of the book and a link exchange with your author site, perhaps. I did an interview with Dr. Wicked months ago and I still get referrals to my blog from that review...bloggers like link exchanges and good content.

On the subject of *reviews* I don't know how sites like Goodreads.com (there's another one I can't think of, too) decide what books they'll have to review but it might be worth looking into. I have three friends who I can think of off the top of my head who are either on Goodreads or another book-reviews club site. I looked into that once and the reviewers could post their review on their own blog or page as well as on the main site. More presence there for you.

Good luck.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jul 19, 2011)

^ to add onto your blog point, how effective are blogs and social media in general, not just advertising books? 
There is probably a graveyard of millions of blogs and networking sites that are inactive. Sort of depressing, come to think of it. 
My limited advice to you, Sam, would just to be as personal and active as possible. Using ideas from previous posters, go and knock on some doors, look up people and give them a ring up people, try to make contacts, etc. You never really know who you bump into and how it might affect your book's exposure.


----------

